# المسيح المشبع



## †gomana† (2 يناير 2006)

*كثيرة هى العناصر الضرورية لحياتنا , كالهواء والغداء والنور واللباس وقدراتتنا الطبيعية وأعضاء جشدنا ,

لكن لا يستطيع عنصر واحد ان يغطى كل حاجاتنا ...


لكن المسيح هو الالف والياء لكا التحدين به , يتجاوب مع كل رغبة وبه القدرة ليرضى ويحقق حتى اعمق ضرورات 

النفس , انه لا يدع النفس تميل بأنظارها او تتجه برغبتها الى شخص غير شخصه والى غرض خارجا عنه , لانه 

يحقق لها ويعطيها كل شئ إلا و تناله من المسيح إذ لاشئ خارجه , انه هو الذى يعطى النفس الوجود والحياة , 

يغذيها ويهبها أمكانية الانفتاح لترى انه هو المغذى وغذاء الروح , يعطيها خبز الحياة والوجود . . . . 

وهو هذا الخبز.



ان الله لا يحبنا فقط بمحبته التى لا تحد بل يطلب ايضا محبتنا ويجعلها جديرة بالتقدير ويفعل كل شئ لينالها , 

لقد تنازل الله راضيا وصار انسانا ليدلل لا عن محبته فقط بل لانه يريد محبتنا , عمل كإله و انسان و استعمل كل 

الطرق ليجذب اليه قلوبنا ويشعلها بنيران محبته الإلهية .


ان صلاح الله لا يعبر عنه ومحبته لا تقاس , انها تفوق كل تعابير ومثال " كسلام الله الذى يفوق كل ادراك "

(ف 7 : 4). . .


ان المسيح هو الحياة للذين يعيشون حياة روحية , والاريج للمؤمنين الذين يستطيعون ان يشموا ويتمتعوا بشذاه 

الروحى الإلهى , انهى الباس الروحى المقم للذين يرغبون ان تتشح به نفوسهم والطريق الذى يجب ان نسلكه فى 

حياتنا انه هو المسدد لخطواتنا لمتابعة رحلتنا . . . . . . . .


انه نهاية للطريق ومحطة نقف فيها ومسكن لحياتنا طوال سفرتنا الارضية .*

*
اذكروا ضعفى فى صلواتكم*​


----------



## blackguitar (3 يناير 2006)

*كلام جميل اوى يا جومانا*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (3 يناير 2006)

كلام بجد مفيد جدا فى حياتنا اليومية


----------



## †gomana† (4 يناير 2006)

اشكرك اخى كيرو وبلاك على مروركم 

الرب يبارك حياتكم 

ويارب تستفادوا دايما من الموضوع ده لانه رائع اوى


----------



## antoon refaat (8 يناير 2006)

سيدي يا سيدي علي الكلام الجميل 
الف شكر يا جومانه


----------



## †gomana† (9 يناير 2006)

ميرسيه ياانطون على مرورك

الرب يباركك


----------

